# commuter/ touring frames



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

I am looking for suggestions.

I have an older alu. cyclocross frame I have used for years for winter commuting, mild touring, etc. I am thinking about going on some more serious touring trips, and it's time to move to a "real" frame, as the cyclecross frame is old and somewhat uncomfortable for longer rides. It isn't quite the right size.

I am considering the Surly Long Haul Trucker. Any others out there you all might recommend? I am looking for something relaxed, steel, and non-custom.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Soma?*



tferris said:


> I am looking for suggestions.
> 
> I have an older alu. cyclocross frame I have used for years for winter commuting, mild touring, etc. I am thinking about going on some more serious touring trips, and it's time to move to a "real" frame, as the cyclecross frame is old and somewhat uncomfortable for longer rides. It isn't quite the right size.
> 
> I am considering the Surly Long Haul Trucker. Any others out there you all might recommend? I am looking for something relaxed, steel, and non-custom.


Soma makes several that are suitable and relatively cheap. I have a Smoothie ES, and it has plenty of room for fenders and has eyelets. They now have a full touring frame, too.

http://www.somafab.com/frames_main.html


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Bang for buck the LHT is hard to beat. Between Soma, Surly and Salsa, they seem to be cleaning up pretty well. There is also Velo-orange.com


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks- the velo-orange mini-build kit with the polyvalent frame looks like a pretty good deal. I am not too familiar with velo-orange though.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Gunnar.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Soma makes several that are suitable and relatively cheap. I have a Smoothie ES, and it has plenty of room for fenders and has eyelets. They now have a full touring frame, too.
> 
> http://www.somafab.com/frames_main.html


This looks great. The problem with asking a question like this is I am going to get lots of great options, then I will have to make a choice!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

tferris said:


> Thanks- the velo-orange mini-build kit with the polyvalent frame looks like a pretty good deal. I am not too familiar with velo-orange though.


They don't say it in the description for that item, but for the frame only it says it's made for 650-sized wheels. Not sure if you caught that; they have their reasons but it's one more size of tubes and tires to deal with. May not matter to you, but I'd hate to find out later...


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

The Nashbar Touring frame has been solid.

They might be out of stock right now, but you know Nashbar is always replenishing it's frames.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

holy cromoly said:


> The Nashbar Touring frame has been solid.
> 
> They might be out of stock right now, but you know Nashbar is always replenishing it's frames.


Is the nashbar touring frame, the same one they call the cyclocross frame? I don't see one specifically on their site called "the touring frame"


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

tferris said:


> Thanks- the velo-orange mini-build kit with the polyvalent frame looks like a pretty good deal. I am not too familiar with velo-orange though.


Their parts have so far been top-notch. I've seen their older handmade in the US frames and those were quite nice. Can't speak to the Taiwanese frames they've been getting lately, but I'd be willing to bet the quality is quite nice.

As others have mentioned, the only real issue with the Polyvalent is that it's designed for 650b wheels. 

650b isn't all that common- not a whole lot of tires available (though in all honesty, not a whole lot of 32mm + tires available for 700c, either). I imagine the real killer (at least it was for me) is that tubes and wheels are also a little harder to find. As in, can't find cool cheap spares at the bike swap. 

But if you are OK with the wheels (and V-O sells 650b wheels pretty cheap), I'd be willing to say the frame is going to be well made. Chris is no slouch.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bignose said:


> Is the nashbar touring frame, the same one they call the cyclocross frame? I don't see one specifically on their site called "the touring frame"


No. The touring frame is green and steel. It seems to have disappeared from the site. Nashbar disappears everything from the site that isn't currently available. There's no distinction as to whether it's temporarily out-of-stock, or permanently discontinued. It just disappears. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

The Soma Saga touring frame looks nice and is the same price as LHT


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> Their parts have so far been top-notch. I've seen their older handmade in the US frames and those were quite nice. Can't speak to the Taiwanese frames they've been getting lately, but I'd be willing to bet the quality is quite nice.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the only real issue with the Polyvalent is that it's designed for 650b wheels.
> 
> ...


650b would be an inconvenience, I live off the beaten path a bit. But more of a deal killer is the lack of drop tube shifter braze-ons. I plan to use my old dura-ace 8spd with drop tube shifters. So... nice as it looks I will have to pass on that particular deal. The Rando frame is a bit more than I was planning to spend, but I am going going to consider it anyway, I like the look of them.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

tferris said:


> 650b would be an inconvenience, I live off the beaten path a bit. But more of a deal killer is the lack of drop tube shifter braze-ons. I plan to use my old dura-ace 8spd with drop tube shifters. So... nice as it looks I will have to pass on that particular deal. The Rando frame is a bit more than I was planning to spend, but I am going going to consider it anyway, I like the look of them.


This is a great deal for an amazing frame- the builder does excellent work and is a super nice guy. 

http://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/?tag=pelican-frames

may be a little more than you want to spend.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

brucew said:


> No. The touring frame is green and steel. It seems to have disappeared from the site. Nashbar disappears everything from the site that isn't currently available. There's no distinction as to whether it's temporarily out-of-stock, or permanently discontinued. It just disappears. Your guess is as good as mine.


Actually, Bruce, it's an aluminum frame... but I'm sure pleased with mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

hepcatbent said:


> Actually, Bruce, it's an aluminum frame... but I'm sure pleased with mine. :thumbsup:


Well now, see? If they hadn't disappeared it off the site I'd have known that.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

brucew said:


> Well now, see? If they hadn't disappeared it off the site I'd have known that.


I wonder why they choose to do that. I'd like to know I had that option even if it was out of stock.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

If you can afford it the Co-Motion Americano is a true touring bicycle featuring 40-spoke dishless 100/145-mm tandem wheelset, long wheelbase, low bottom bracket, tall head-tube, geometry designed for heavy load bearing, and lugs for fenders and racks. None better, IMHO.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

rmsmith said:


> If you can afford it the Co-Motion Americano is a true touring bicycle featuring 40-spoke dishless 100/145-mm tandem wheelset, long wheelbase, low bottom bracket, tall head-tube, geometry designed for heavy load bearing, and lugs for fenders and racks. None better, IMHO.


Those are beautiful bikes, and I like that they are "local" but yes definitely more than I am planning. If I were going cross country or spending six months on the road I would consider them, but my goals are much more modest- week long trips, commuting, that sort of thing


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

hepcatbent said:


> Actually, Bruce, it's an aluminum frame... but I'm sure pleased with mine. :thumbsup:


I wasn't too excited about the frame being aluminum at first, but 10 months later I am pleased and have no complaints. I don't even notice any ride quality difference compared to my steel frames of the past. There's not harshness that people often speak off when comparing steel to alumn. But I believe that tire size and PSI have more of a practical and noticeable affect on ride quality than frame material. Running 700x35 on my Nashbar and the ride is cush.

There's sometimes confusion about the Nashbar frame's material. They've offered a couple versions over the years. The first time it was and aluminum frame with a steel fork. Second time (currently soldout) is aluminum frame and aluminum fork.

In the end my preference for steel has more to do with it's looks and repair factor. I like the look of smaller diameter tubes, but that's subjective. The repair factor of steel would have been nice, but in the end I have never had an alum frame or steel frame that needed repair in all my years riding. So looks aside, alum is just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

@holycromoly - Here here for the look of smaller diameter tubes.


----------

